# Question about crosman 1377c



## jacove (Aug 30, 2006)

hey im new here but i gotta crosman 1377c and i was wanderin wether or not the 600fps it says it can put out is enough to take down a good sized squirrel with avereage field hunting pellets?? im jus wandering because i have a red ryder lol and i didnt know much about guns about 2 years ago and i shot a squirrel a couple times and it did not die and i felt bad because i think i hurt it so i just want to make sure thanks.


----------



## jacove (Aug 30, 2006)

oh and i was wandering wat localstores would sell a shoulder stock and scope mount for it. thanks again if any ones out there lol ( i live in ma)


----------

